# Le parti pris d'un portrait artistique



## HelloMiaou

Hola ! 

Je ne suis pas sûre de la traduction suivante : 
*"Frida o el partido tomado / la toma de partido ? de un retrato cinematografico artistico", qui serait la traduction de la phrase suivante en français : Frida ou le parti pris d'une portrait cinématographique artistique*

*Ce qui m'ennuie c'est le parti pris, je ne sais pas du tout si la traduction est correcte en espagnol .. Qu'en pensez vous ?*

*Merci d'avance*


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

Parti pris significa *prejuicios.* Ahora habría que intentar armar la frase.


----------



## HelloMiaou

Si pero no tengo ni una idea para transformar a mi titulo que evidentement no conviene ... Estoy desesperada


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Literalmente sería: Frida o el prejuicio / los prejuicios de un retrato cinematográfico artístico. (Frida Khalo supongo).

Me suena mejor en plural y no desesperes porque seguro que alguien más aparece para salvarte...


----------



## HelloMiaou

Je suis un peu embetée avec le mot "prejuicio" car j'ai peur qu'il soit entendu dans le sens de préjugé ... ce qui serait embêtant car c'est un titre clé de mon travail ...
Merci bcp pour ton aide précieuse Pipasdegirasol


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

¿Has consultado este hilo?

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## HelloMiaou

Si, y no encontré lo que buscaba porque la traduccion depende del contexto


----------



## pipasdegirasol

El texto con el que trabajas debe poder ayudarte. Para mi un *parti pris* es un prejuicio pero evidentemente todo tiene matices y el contexto es esencial. En realidad el título es el resumen de tu texto y el mismo es sin duda la clave ya que la palabra prejuicio no te conviene.


----------



## HelloMiaou

Soy yo quien escribi el texto y por supuesto el titulo ... Para mi lo que entiendo en "parti pris" es una voluntad, un deseo radical. Busco una expresion mas refinada para mi titulo..


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,


HelloMiaou said:


> Si, y no encontré lo que buscaba porque la traduccion depende del contexto


Ya.. era solo si te podía ayudar .

La propuesta de Totor: _decisión _me lleva a uno de los sinónimos que creo encaja en tu contexto:
- _determinación_

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## pipasdegirasol

No termino de entender lo que quieres expresar. ¿Qué otro sinónimo francés le darías a parti pris para que lo podamos traducir. No sé si te refieres al enfoque del retrato cinematográfico...


----------



## HelloMiaou

La toma de partido de un retrato cinematografico artistico no se puede decir ? Porque para mi en frances, "le parti pris" es lo que que conviene perfectamente. No me suena muy bien "la decision/la determinacion de un retrato cinematografico artistico", me parece demasiado simple ... Pero, gracias por sus numerosas respuestas ...


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Existe *tomar partido* = prendre parti.

Parti pris = *opinion préconçue* según Mediadico

Siento no poder serte de más ayuda.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,

entiendo aquí que se trata de una _voluntad deliberada_. No sé si te cuadra.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## HelloMiaou

En français un parti pris ne veut pas seulement dire un préjugé ou une idée préconcue... Ca signifie également une volonté. 
L'idée que je souhaite exprimer est la suivante : la réalisatrice met en avant le coté artistique de la vie de Frida en mettant en scène avant tout son art, sa peinture. C'est un choix réfléchi et voulu. Il y a donc un parti pris pour un portrait artistique.

J'espère que ces détails pourront vous aider à mieux cerner la question


----------



## Vialys

y que te parece *compromiso*?  ya que Frida fue una mujer comprometida con su arte, con su tiempo, con sus ideas polîticas.

Espero te ayude!


----------



## nicduf

Que te parece "la opcion deliberaba " ?
Courage !


----------



## Paquita

Otro intento (sugerido por la opción "arbitrariedad" de Víctor en el hilo citado por Martine en el post #6)

"subjetividad"


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Buenos días,

Voluntad en el sentido de deseo mira esto : http://www.wordreference.com/sinonimos/deseo


----------



## blue moore

Frida, el compromiso por un retrato cinematográfico artístico

Frida, un retrato cinematográfico artístico

y luego como es el título, tendrías quizás que especificar; por fulanita (el nombre de la realizadora)

esa es mi sugerencia...espero te sea de ayuda.


----------



## HelloMiaou

Me parece bien tu proposicion Blue Moore (_Frida, el compromiso por un retrato cinematográfico artístico_) Voy a adoptarla 

Muchas gracias a todos por sus respuestas 
Un saludo


----------



## marceljoyce

¡Hola!

Sinceramente, yo lo traduciría por ENFOQUE:

"Frida, o el enfoque artístico de un retrato cinematográfico".

Con ENFOQUE se diluye un poco ese matiz de voluntad, de elección voluntaria en favor del lado artístico en vez de otros, pero se conserva plenamente la idea de "punto de vista subjetivo" acerca de la figura de Frida Kahlo. Además, supone un ligero juego de palabras cinematográfico (el enfoque de la cámara), aunque esta razón por sí sóla no sería suficiente. 

Es cierto que "parti pris" es un término especialmente difícil de traducir del francés al español. 

Espero haberte sido de alguna ayuda;

Marceljoyce.


----------



## Alexandra C

Creo que no hay que complicarse demasiado. "Parti-pris" aquí tiene el sentido de "choix" (elección)


----------



## Marie5053

Aunque la pregunta se remonta a años, se me ocurre que en este caso podría funcionar: la apuesta por


----------



## swift

Hola, @Marie5053. Te damos la bienvenida al foro. 

Sí, _apuesta_ podría funcionar en algunos contextos.  También _partidismo_ o _sesgo_ en algunos casos.


----------

